# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > آموزش: توابع تاریخ شمسی جهت استفاده در Mysql

## zoghal

در تمامی پروژه ها یی که نیاز به تاریخ شمسی هست. برنامه نویسان با مشکلات خاصی ربرو هستند. در خیلی از تالار های گفتگو بارها و بارها خوندم که برای ذخیره تاریخ و محاسبات دقیق تر بر روی فیلد هایی که نوع انها تاریخ هست. بهتر هست تاریخ رو به صورت میلادی و به صورت timestamp نگهداری کنیم.خوب این روش بسیار کار آمد هست و بهینه . زیرا میتونیم با داشتن یک تاریخ میلادی ، تمامی تاریخ های دیگر همچون شمسی و قمری را استخراج کنیم. اما این روش معایب خودش رو همراه داره.این معایب رو با بیان یک مثال بررسی می کنم:
 در Mysql توابع بسیار قدرتمند و مهمی برای کار با مقادیر نوع تاریخ و زمان وجود دارد. که برنامه نویس میتواند بدون درگیر شدن با کد نویسی و با استفاده از یک دستور در خط کوئری خود به نتیجه دلخواه خودش برسه. به عنوان مثال فرض کنید. میخواهیم یک آرشیو ماهیانه برای سیستم خبری ایجاد کنیم.

1.SELECT month(FROM_UNIX(regdate) as mo, SELECT year(FROM_UNIX(regdate) as yr, COUNT(*) as total FROM table GROUP BY mo,yr ORDER BY mo DESC yr DESC برنامه نویس با مثال بالا به راحتی می تواند آرشیو ماهیانه مطالب سیستم خود را ایجاد کند. البته به میلادی.
اما برای آرشیو ماهیانه شمسی آیا جواب گو هست. جواب این هست. خیر!!!.
برای این خواسته برنامه نوبسان روش های متنوعه ای رو بسته به نیاز خود به اجرا میگزارند. عده ای یک فیلد با جدول خود اضافه می کنند و مقادیر تاریخ شمسی را درج می کنند.عده ای دیگر می یایند تاریخ شروع مطالب . تاریخ پایانی رو پیدا میکنند. و بعد از تجزیه و تحلیل کردن آرشیو ماهانه را استخراج می کنند.تمامی روش های موجود دارای پردازش کم و بیش بالایی هستند. تا به نتیجه دلخواه برسند.
من در این پروژه با استفاده از قابلیت تعریف پروسیجر و تابع که در نسخه ۵.x.x به بعد ارائه شد. یک سری تابع ، همانند توابع MySql شبیه سازی کردم با این تفاوت که این توابع نتیجه را به صورت شمسی بر میگردانند.
 در این پروژه ۴ تا بع کاربردی date(),month(),year(), monthname() شبیه سازی شده.
 برای استفاده از این توابع شما کافیست مراحل زیر را انجام بدید.
 ۱- دریافت فایل توابع : دریافت
 ۲- ایپورت کردن فایل در دیتابیس مورد نظر
 بعد از انجام مراحل بالا برای تست توابع می تونید. از این کوئری برای تست استفاده کنید.

1.SELECT pnum(pdate(NOW())),pyear('2009-09-22'),pmonth('2009-09-22') , pmonthname( NOW()); مثال آرشیو ماهیانه

1.SELECT pmonth(FROM_UNIX(regdate) as mo, SELECT pyear(FROM_UNIX(regdate) as yr, COUNT(*) as total FROM table GROUP BY mo,yr ORDER BY mo DESC yr DESC اگر نتیجه گرفتید. پس براحتی می توانید از این توابع کمال استفاده را ببرید.
نکته : در حال حاضر فقط می توان این توابع را از نسخه ۵.۱.به بالا استفاده کرد


منبع : soozanchi.ir

----------


## hueman

لینک هاتون کار نمی کنه عزیز
اگه درستشون کنی ممنون میشم

----------


## zoghal

به سرور حملخ شده بوده. ای پی ها رو بسته بودن. فکر میکنم و مشکل از این بوده
مجددا تست نمائید

----------


## mahmood3d

سلام
خطای موجود نبودن فایل رو میده. اگه میشه همین جا آپلود کنید

----------


## zoghal

ضمیمه شد. نمیدونم چرا واستون باز نمیشه سایت :(

----------

